

Facebook Blog Post on New Messaging System: See the Messages that Matter - yarapavan
https://blog.facebook.com/blog.php?post=452288242130

======
yarapavan
All programs evolve until they can send email ... even Facebook.

Oh, FB employees will use fb.com instead of facebook.com?

